# WOW! Susan Boyle surprises the judges!



## MA-Caver (Apr 12, 2009)

Another fantastic hidden talent from across the pond. Just like the telephone salesman who wanted to be an opera singer and floored everyone with his vocal talent/GIFT... 
now Cheeky and utterly charmingly sassy Susan Boyle floors the judges at 2009's Britian's Got Talent. 
You'll laugh and you'll cry with joy. 
Give a listen...  tell us what you think. 




 (embedding has been disabled)


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 12, 2009)

> *Talented Susan looks to have the last laugh*
> 
> 
> *Published Date: * 	                                                            11 April 2009 	                                                         															By SCOTT McANGUS
> ...



http://news.scotsman.com/entertainment/Talented-Susan-looks-to-have.5163658.jp

Terrific story, Caver. Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2009)

Simply fantastic. It warmed my heart.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2009)

Now I realize that I should've just named this thread Britian's Got Talent and so can add on these amazing people... this family has a future... I would agree with Simon that the parents need to be more background support for their amazingly talented children. 

Check out the Good Evans... 
and you will say aww... oh yes you will say awwww
[yt]xjm2i37xSM8[/yt]


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw a small mention of Ms. Boyle yesterday and got to see the performance today.

WOW. Completely freakin' WOW!!

I couldn't stop smiling once she started singing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 15, 2009)

Similar reaction from me, *SD* except that she moved me to tears with the emotion of her performance. 

I have an audial variant of what is known as 'Perfect Pitch', which means that when something musical is off-key it is actually physically painful to me - karaoke nights are torture to me, other than when my dad is singing (and even he fluffs it on occasion these days). There were a few parts that were not precisely perfect but it was still a complete pleasure to hear such fine singing.

Of course, we have to remember that such contests are pretty much 'fixed' from the start but who cares when you get to hear such as that?

EDIT: I've mentioned her before here at MT but a friend of my missus is a similar surprising 'vocal package'. Have a listen to some of these 'home studio' tracks and see what you think. The relevance is that she was not considered 'good enough' for X-Factor :faints:.

http://www.myspace.com/0redemption

http://www.myspace.com/gemmasimpson


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 15, 2009)

stone_dragone said:


> I saw a small mention of Ms. Boyle yesterday and got to see the performance today.
> 
> WOW. Completely freakin' WOW!!
> 
> I couldn't stop smiling once she started singing.



Apparently, one of the prizes associated with winning this competition is performing before the Queen. What a wonderful underdog story to see this ordinary unassuming looking woman achieve that.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 16, 2009)

The total look of surprise and awe on the judges faces as soon as she started singing was priceless. Don't judge a book by it's cover right? On note with Gordon, I love underdog stories.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw this last night when I got home from work, 8 1/2 million hits on youtube since the 11th! I was expecting the worst, and was so happy for her to hear her beautiful voice. A really nice thing to see; a beautiful performance!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 16, 2009)

It's only surprising if one assumes a correlation between talent and physical beauty.  Obviously the BGT crowd did.  And whoever edited the clip did their best to set her up to fail, what with the "bomp-ee-domp" music they played as they did the character outline before she sang.  Sickening, really, but she shoved it right in their smug faces.

"I Dreamed A Dream" is my favorite from LM, and she _killed_ it.  Heard talk that she may get a recording contract.  Best of luck to her.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 16, 2009)

jim777 said:


> I saw this last night when I got home from work, 8 1/2 million hits on youtube since the 11th! I was expecting the worst, and was so happy for her to hear her beautiful voice. A really nice thing to see; a beautiful performance!


There's already a video article about her trying to cope with her new-found fame on Yahoo. 
Goes to show you never can tell. 
Just like that awesome telephone salesman who blew everyone away and won top prize singing Opera


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 17, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> There's already a video article about her trying to cope with her new-found fame on Yahoo.



I saw that. She is a real sweetheart and I wish her the best.


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Now I realize that I should've just named this thread Britian's Got Talent and so can add on these amazing people... this family has a future... I would agree with Simon that the parents need to be more background support for their amazingly talented children.



OK I'm going to be a party pooper.   Son Elliot is the star.   I know they want to keep the family together, but the girls can't sing.  They want them to basically stand there and look cute.   Which...is rather underwhelming for a talent show.  But in terms of personality, these folks are insanely likeable...which is refreshing to see.    I wish them well, and I hope Elliot has a great future ahead of him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 17, 2009)

Cowell attempts to cool things down so that it seems like the show hasn't been decided already 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8003750.stm


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 17, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Cowell attempts to cool things down so that it seems like the show hasn't been decided already





Sukerkin said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8003750.stm[/quote]
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've watched the original British show. If the American version, which also included Piers as a judge, is any indication, things can change. BothTerry Fator*,* the ventriloquist, and Cas Haley, the Reggae singer, were strong contenders for the lead.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 17, 2009)

so inspiring.

I cried listening to her. And when someone can make Simon Cowell look contrite, and almost giddy......


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> OK I'm going to be a party pooper. Son Elliot is the star. I know they want to keep the family together, but the girls can't sing. They want them to basically stand there and look cute. Which...is rather underwhelming for a talent show. But in terms of personality, these folks are insanely likeable...which is refreshing to see. I wish them well, and I hope Elliot has a great future ahead of him.


 
Will be interesting to see. On some levels seeing the family perform together was endearing. I'm normally creeped out by stage parents, pageant parents, etc. This at least felt genuine. In a regular sort of talent show, this sort of thing is delightful.

But as contestants progress, the stakes get higher. Putting the boy out front would be the right thing to do if they are serious about competing.


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Will be interesting to see. On some levels seeing the family perform together was endearing. I'm normally creeped out by stage parents, pageant parents, etc. This at least felt genuine. In a regular sort of talent show, this sort of thing is delightful.
> 
> But as contestants progress, the stakes get higher. Putting the boy out front would be the right thing to do if they are serious about competing.



It was endearing.   And they do seem like genuine.   The mom has a very nice voice, and the dad was steady.  He wasn't as good as the mom but he certainly wasn't "atrocious".   I'm more annoyed that the parents were slammed as being worse than the two little girls which were off-key left and right.   I'd rather see them perform all together for the uniqueness and bonding, or see Elliott perform alone.   But...that's just me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2009)

I just think Susan Boyle is the biggest sweetheart ever. 

Susan Boyle loosens up.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> It was endearing.   And they do seem like genuine.   The mom has a very nice voice, and the dad was steady.  He wasn't as good as the mom but he certainly wasn't "atrocious".   I'm more annoyed that the parents were slammed as being worse than the two little girls which were off-key left and right.   I'd rather see them perform all together for the uniqueness and bonding, or see Elliott perform alone.   But...that's just me.



It's interesting where Piers landed on this issue. He was obviously charmed by the little girls, who were not consistently on key. Interesting because during the America's Got Talent series last year, he was very critical of acts that used children as decoration. A couple of times, he railed against the "cutesy kid" stuff. He and Sharon Osborne had an on-camera tiff which led to the two of them walking off stage while Hasslehof stayed on.


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2009)

She does it again!

The judges - even Simon - are on their feet!!

[yt]CmWCqIVQpEI[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> She does it again!
> 
> The judges - even Simon - are on their feet!!


 Yeah saw this and half expected her to do well. So one imagines that she is headed on over to see the Queen by the time it's all said and done. What is left for her to compete against is the (smokin) violinist and that large dance troop Diversity. 
Practically no contest. Her song selection for the next round will be important I guess.


----------

